# late-night insomniac thought-rant short-essay



## SDBoojum (Mar 8, 2010)

So i don't really know what to say about it, but this is the outcome of pondering upon and gathering my thoughts until 5 in the morning.






Today, we are experiencing the downfall of civilization at it's finest. Seemingly vague-yet-pinpointed subconscious gestures appear to be one of the last true forms of entertainment left society has to offer. Keep in mind that this is all a matter of opinion. 
There is a feeling of unrest bottling up within the heart of modern man. It is desperate, it is lonely, and it is urgent. It screams words which no language could translate, yet if you must; imagine it as the primal scream of a question mark, never to find the answer to what it seeks. Relate this to the agonizing screams of a newborn entering this world, and you should understand the idea. 
We exit our wombs, marching into the human race, programmed with the perceptions thought to be needed in order to get into the lead. In this process, we trample each other, selfishly suffocating ourselves, becoming delusional due to a lack of oxygen and common sense. Once you step out of these boundaries, a personal metamorphosis usually occurs, leaving behind a sense of identity which could best be described as an observant visitor. You may wonder, _"do I love, or do I hate people?"_, only to come to _"people are people"_. 
Grasp the concept that all of existence is in your head, and if you truly realize it, it'll feel as if the universe is about to implode. 
Like the christian struggling to stay faithful in the age of science, like the growing child wishing to still believe in magic. Like the atheist boasting of narcissism, like the lone drunk spewing war stories. 
We're all hopeless in our own ways. Even though it seems as if no one knows how to fill the holes in their hearts, at least in the end it's a beautiful piece of art; 
six billion lost souls dancing towards death 
while the world redundantly turns.


----------



## LittleRed (Mar 8, 2010)

Great write! More please.


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER (Mar 9, 2010)

do you listen to rudimentary peni?this reminded me of sumthin nick blinco would write.


----------



## SDBoojum (Mar 10, 2010)

i've actually never heard of them


----------



## nomadman (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the write SD!


----------



## Enri (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd have to say, I hear Blinco lyrics all throughout this. "Three quarters of the world are starving, the rest are dead~~"
Yeah...


----------



## lice (Mar 16, 2010)

i thought it was very interesting. id like to read another one too


----------

